# New hedgie acting lethargic



## Gerald (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi. I got Henry 10 day ago and he is only about 9 weeks old. He had been a very active hog running on his wheel and exploring a lot and running around pooping everywhere for the first few days except for yesterday. He has been kind of lethargic for about 24 hours. I didn't find any poop on his wheel and no food seemed to be missing from his bowl last night. So i got him up and kinda just laid him on my chest to hang out for a bit. He sometimes sleeps in weird places around his cage. I've found him sleeping on his wheel and in his pipe and sometimes beside his wheel. But over the last day it doesn't seem like he wants to move much. I did pick him up and found green very sticky poop. So I guess I'm wondering if he is finally getting stressed out (which i figured he would be with the new home and 3 hour drive) or if its something else. He also does an odd breathing thing where almost his whole body moves when he breaths. not all the time just some times and he's done that since i brought him home. Any ideas will help. Thanks.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What is the temperature in his cage? Do you have a heating set up?


----------



## Gerald (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. Yes i have a space heater in his small room on thermostat. His cage stays between 75-77 degrees. Since I've put him up this morning he is in a sleeping position by his wheel. I put him in his sleeping fleece but he wasn't interested in sleeping in which is kinda normal for him so far.


----------



## Mrs.Cain21 (Jan 19, 2017)

My hedgie did that too so I took mine to the vet. I would start with the bedding in his cage, some have high allergens and dust which could cause lung infections, if your using a paper bedding, do some research on his food, I had to change peppers to a different kind of food altogether. Since your temperature is at a good setting, does he have a light schedule? You could also check his feet. If his nails are too long it will cause discomfort when he walks, so he won't be very active, his nails coyld also snag on blanlets or cloth bedding and hurt his legs. If you have answered all of these and still cannot figure out what the problem is please take your guy to the vet! It turns out pepper had a respitory infection from getting some water up his nose. Good luck and I hope your guy gets better!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Also if he's not eating he needs to be syringed fed or he can develops fatty liver disease and the tcan happen really fast.


----------



## Gerald (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for your input. Im going to see about making a more definitive light schedule. It is pitch black in the room at night and some window light during the day. My last hedgehog didn't seem to have a problem with it but they are all different. Also just some more info, i think he was in a type of wood chip bedding for his first 8 weeks with the breeder and i don't use wood chips anymore because i had a male get one stuck in his special place and had to take him to the vet. So I'm all fleece right now and he doesn't seem to be getting caught on it. But he def could have picked something up from his other bedding before he got to me. ill be monitoring closely. Also if he doesn't eat tonight on his own he will be getting the syringe treatment tomorrow. I just checked on him before i head to bed and he was actually up moving around. I found him on his wheel which is a good sign. Im thinking the stress of the move caught up to him. Ill keep this updated. Continued input is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Mrs.Cain21 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm glad you little guy is up moving around. But knowing that he was in a pine bedding for the first 8 weeks of his life make me wonder if maybe he should see a vet? Wood carries mites and can have a similar effect on them, also wood chips are high in dust particles that could have caused an infection in his lungs. If this is the case and you let it go without treatment your little guy can develop pnemonia. There are many vets that accept payment plans or pet insurance if you feel you can't afford it, also I'm not sure where you live but here in Ohio my vet I go to only charges $45 a visit without insurance. Please take your hedgehog to the vet, if nothing else they can look over him and tell you what you can do to reverse the behavior and get him to eat. He could just not like the food


----------



## Mrs.Cain21 (Jan 19, 2017)

OK sorry to post so much on here but I went through and reread the thread on your post. Take the guy to the vet. One of two things will happen, they're gonna tell you that he's fine and give you an explanation why he's changed his behavior, or they are going to give you a medication (usually an antibiotic) to treat him and tell you how to prevent future incidents. Either way you have a happy and healthy hedgehog in the long run.


----------



## Gerald (Nov 12, 2015)

I wasn't worried about paying for a vet visit. My worry was whether it garnered a vet visit or not. I don't want to put him on antibiotics if he doesn't need it. That can be equally harmful to his health. Since my last update he is eating normal and active normal and haven't noticed the breathing thing anymore.


----------

